# Let's Move on From this Mess! (Storm Speculation)



## UVSHTSTRM (Dec 13, 2010)

So, any of you weather gurus see anything that could blanket the New England with the white stuff?  A few of the extended forecasts show something maybe around the 19th.  I can't stand not having a white xmas.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 13, 2010)

I'd love for the 19th to materialize!  I think it would be GREAT sitting inside Gillette Stadium on Sunday night watching the Patriots play the Packers in another snowgame!  

Potentia is there for something.  Still about 10 million variables to figure out though


----------



## bobbutts (Dec 13, 2010)

Same spots that cleaned up last week may do decently again early week  and maybe a more widespread storm 19th-20th


----------



## Glenn (Dec 14, 2010)

Local CT weather guy talked about Sunday...but said it may stay offshore.


----------

